# Malibu mini-x vs. tribe 9.5 vs. ok frenzy



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What's yalls experiences with these three yaks? My grandad has been trying to talk me into leaving my ascend at the beach so other family members can use it to and buying me a new yak. I love my ascend it has handled big boat wake great, no waves yet though. What would y'all recommend for paddling baits in rough surf(nc surf)? I will still have the ascend to fish out of, and would like one that can handle big waves. I'm 6'5" and around 220 lbs.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Malibu Mini-X here. Handles waves fine. Actually very fun to play with in the surf.


----------

